# Favorites



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

I am sure that we all a favorite performance of a favorite String Quartet. What are the ones that are special to you? I will list four of mine, with a brief comment about each one. In no special order:
Borodin #2 played by the Borodin Quartet. There are many outstanding recordings of this work, but this one to me seems to capture the heart of the music.
Mendelssohn Op80 played by the Eroica Quartet. A "blazing" performance.
Shostakovich #5 played by the Hagen Quartet. Once again, many fine recordings. To my mind this once one is played with fire and passion.
Schumann #3. Schumanns String Quartets are not his greatest Chamber works, but the Zehetmair Quartet revels a depth that is not found in other recordings of the work.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Dvorak's American Quartet as performed by the Talich Quartet.

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=61476&album_group=5

Also all of the Beethoven ones by Takacs.


----------

